# timing chain woes



## gremlintt (Aug 28, 2009)

just been for a 54000 mile service (at an Audi garage)

they've said my timing chain has stretched - is that possible

if anyone has any experience of this please let me know - I'm hoping it will be covered by my third party warranty.......


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Timing chain is adjusted for wear hydraulically, 54K does seem low miles, so possibly hydraulic tensioner not working correctly. What are the symptoms. Ratting noise? at low revs.. 
H.


----------



## gremlintt (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah - there's a bit of a rattle - that's what I reported to the garage when I dropped it off for it's service.

I notice on the notes from the service it says :

Upper roller chain has lengthened
Modified roller chain, Part No. 066 109 503C from model year 06

then

an IWIS chain is already fitted, the chain cannot have lengthened

????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi gremlintt, Sounds as if the adjuster is adjusting then..Cam cover off to check I'm afraid..If its had a service, I assume oil & filter has been changed, as it could be low oil pressure to tensioner..
H.


----------



## Ertzie (Feb 6, 2009)

I suppose this is 3.2 engine issue?

For my TT 2 of 3 chains + tensioners was chanced at 65k km. Did rattle and after few weeks did engine management light show up.

Service is insane expencive. If all 3 chains are chanced its 4000€ in Finland. Chancing these 2 which were streched did cost me 2500€. Dont know how this is possible.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ertzie, I have replyed to this thread as if a Mk1 1.8. If it is a Mk1 3.2 then my replys may not be correct. If so perhaps Gremlintt will let us know. 
H.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I don't know about Audis here but my old BMW 1.9 petrol engine did 175k on the original timing chain before I px'd the car for a TT. Obviously a 3.2 V6 will wear more quickly but 54k seems low to me so there might be a chance of some goodwill towards the cost of repairs if you go about it the riught way - I daresay you'll need some more evidence though. Good luck.


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

My only experience of this sort of thing was on a 2.2 direct sri Vectra - the tensioners went and it sounded like a diesel - garage said do not drive it cos the chain could jump and cause the usual when tiiming gear goes. Got it replaced under warranty only for a camshaft sprocket to fail - the c hain did jump and it dinged eight valves- fortunatly still under warranty but the thing is the car had only done 20000miles- dont think mileage has much to do with it, if its gonna go it will. px'd it as soon as it was fixed for my 225.... :!: :!:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah i think the V6's have timing chains rather than timing belts (like the 1.8T) I know at least a golf mk4 V5 is that way so would imagine that the V6 is also.. To be honest it's not a massive job... (probably is from the dealer) but if i remember rightly the strip down and put back is 5 hours acording the the mannual.. so budget on 5hours and parts and it's not that bad... Although i'm reassured that timing chains should never need replacing on these engines... but obviously looks like it's similar to the 1.8 only needing the belt changed ever 100'000miles... is audi bollocks..!! get it looked at not sure how it works on the 3.2 but imagine it as a 1/8 being a tooth out on the timing belt.. the VVT will try and take the sting out of it and adjust to componsate, but it can be damaging all the same.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tony, The 1.8 TT engine has a chain drive between the inlet & outlet camshafts, this has an hydraulic adjuster which can cause rattling, if chain worn or adjuster not working correctly..
H.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Harold said:


> Hi Tony, The 1.8 TT engine has a chain drive between the inlet & outlet camshafts, this has an hydraulic adjuster which can cause rattling, if chain worn or adjuster not working correctly..
> H.


doesn't that chain also run the oil pump?? know it does on a few cars.. granted your right but don't think it's called "Timming chain" otherwise it'll get confussing with the timing belt. isn't the chain the Variable Valve Timing?? not sure :?

was only making the point i read the post as a 3.2 v6... which has a timing chain rather than the timbing belt (cam-belt) we 1.8r's have.. and that the chain is a 5 hour job acording to the mannual and can be changed. (just to reassure the guy who asked the question) if it is a 1.8T then yeah i'd say it was the VVT that needed looking at which i belive is a head off, sump off, then feed new chain down, put on sprocket, taughten up with the VVT tensioner and refit... :?


----------



## gremlintt (Aug 28, 2009)

HI all - I've got a 3.2 V6

No updates yet from my end as I've still not managed to get my car booked in for the timing chain work.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

gremlintt said:


> HI all - I've got a 3.2 V6
> 
> No updates yet from my end as I've still not managed to get my car booked in for the timing chain work.


I've had a few a Corrado VR6's with the 12v V6 - very similar engine. The timing chains do stretch especially as the tensioner on the 12v was a poor design meaning they get noisy around 100-150k miles. Very occaisionally they break up causing the usual valve - piston contact damage.

The tensioner design was changed for the 24v V6 reducing the problem. Most use 24v tensioners when rebuilding 12v engines.

Its quite common for people to change the chains and tensioners on 12v Vr6s, and the job is the same for the 24v V6, this involves removing the gearbox, hence why it is a long £££ job.

Theres lots of 12 and 24v V6 engines in the states and I'd recommend looking on vwvortex forums as there are a mine of information for anything VAG.

I'd also get a reputable VAG specialist to give you a second opinion if I were you, and a quote from them for replacement.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi gremlintt, Oh, so it is the 3.2 then. According to manual that has 2 chains an upper & a lower, but doesn't mention hydraulic tensioners, so perhaps just spring tensioned..
H.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Tony wrote *_Doesn't that chain also run the oil pump?? know it does on a few cars.. granted your right but don't think it's called "Timming chain" otherwise it'll get confussing with the timing belt. isn't the chain the Variable Valve Timing?? not sure _

Hi Tony, As you say, it appears the 1.8 also has another chain that drives the oil pump from the crankshaft, adjusted for wear by spring tension. 
The timing belt drives the Exhaust cam which is connected to the Inlet cam by another chain, which is adjusted for wear hydraulicaly.... So according to manual, 1 timing belt & 2 chains in total on 1.8 engine. 
H.


----------



## Ertzie (Feb 6, 2009)

It is totally how i said. It will cost insane lot.

Engine haves 3 chains and all haves hydraulic tensioners. Reason why work does costs so much is, they got to remove DSG + 4motion/quatro before they get in chains. Those chains are wrong side of engine, if we compare to normal engine. 
How i did understand this is that 2 of chains are linked together and those were streched. This last one was somewhere else and wasnt straight linked to others and that was okay condition. I hope topic started will informate how much this will cost in england...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ertzie, According to Workshop Manual, 3.2 only has 2 chains which drive the cams & the oil pump via an intermidiate drive shaft, which are accessible from "front" of engine (not gearbox end). 
H.


----------



## Ertzie (Feb 6, 2009)

According to that my car was in parts 6months ago and then there was 3 chains. Maybe after u said there aint that 3rd have dissappear.

+those are back of engine.


----------



## gremlintt (Aug 28, 2009)

Well the latest news on my timing chain troubles....

Audi have quoted £1800 to fix the problem.
The Tescos warranty people (warranty eventually transferred into my name by the previous owner) have sent an engineer out to assess the car.
Tescos have now said they need to see the engine stripped down before they can authorise any work to be done.
Audi have said this strip down will cost £597

I'm a bit annoyed that Tesco's won't take the word of the Audi engineers and that I have to risk the £597 getting the engine stripped down - but what can I do!

Anyway - stripping has commenced....


----------

